
Postgres version 10 support added to Amazon RDS - dsflora
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/02/postgresql-10-now-supported-in-amazon-rds
======
jbergknoff
Anybody know why logical replication isn't supported in Aurora Postgres, or if
it's on the roadmap?

~~~
anarazel
I don't know, but my guess is that they changed too much of the storage layer
to keep it working. Logical decoding gets its data from postgres' write ahead
log - which aurora supposedly largely replaced.

~~~
bpicolo
It's currently PostgreSQL 9.6.3 compatible. I imagine they'll aim for 10 at
some point (logical replication isn't built in in 9.6.3)

~~~
anarazel
Note that RDS supports, before 10, streaming out logical changes. Support for
that was added to postgres 9.4. I stand by my statement that it'll be
problematic for Aurora to support this.

~~~
bpicolo
Wouldn't that likely have been through
[https://www.2ndquadrant.com/en/resources/pglogical/](https://www.2ndquadrant.com/en/resources/pglogical/)
? That's not an extension they allege to support in Aurora yet for sure.

[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonRDS/latest/UserGuide/CHAP_...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonRDS/latest/UserGuide/CHAP_PostgreSQL.html#PostgreSQL.Concepts.General.FeatureSupport.Extensions.96x)

~~~
anarazel
No. Logical decoding, which is used by both pglogical and the now in-core
logical replication, was added in 9.4.
[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.6/static/logicaldecoding.h...](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.6/static/logicaldecoding.html)

See references to test_decoding etc in the page you reference.

~~~
bpicolo
Ahh, gotcha

